# New PH Meter Just Arrived



## robie (Oct 14, 2010)

I broke down and got a nice temperature compensating PH meter from The Wine Makers Toy store. Nothing like a new toy!!!


----------



## AquaCom (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmmmm, nice! Sounds expensive


----------



## robie (Oct 14, 2010)

Its better than anything else I have used before.
It's a little over $100, but will last a long, long time, if I take care of it. Electrodes are replaceable, so you don't have to buy a new one when the electrodes go bad, which they will.

You really need one for fresh or frozen grapes. It's not really necessary for kits, as the kits come all adjusted already.
It also makes the Total Acid test much easier, especially when testing red grapes/wines.


----------



## AquaCom (Oct 14, 2010)

I've never seen one in the wine-brewing trade Robie, but I used to own one for my fish-keeping to test the pH of the tank water. It corroded pretty fast if I remember correctly, but at least yours has replaceable electrodes.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2010)

Did you get the Hanna PHEP? Thats the one I got and love it!!!!!! It also tells you what % your battery is at right when it starts up as when they get worn down the results will start getting skewed. Aqua,did you keep it stored in the proper solution and also clean it with the proper cleaner?


----------



## robie (Oct 14, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Did you get the Hanna PHEP? Thats the one I got and love it!!!!!! It also tells you what % your battery is at right when it starts up as when they get worn down the results will start getting skewed. Aqua,did you keep it stored in the proper solution and also clean it with the proper cleaner?



Yep, PHEP. Love it! I bought the kit, so it came with cal solutions and cleaners


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice - i will eventually get one of those..


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats what I got also. I had to run out Sunday and get Sodium Hydroxide though for the acid testing though as I forgot that and didnt trust then solution that was in my acid test kit as it was old but tested against it and came out the same slo ill use that up first. I also use the acid test kit sultion to dble check with the color change.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Thats what I got also. I had to run out Sunday and get Sodium Hydroxide though for the acid testing though as I forgot that and didnt trust then solution that was in my acid test kit as it was old but tested against it and came out the same slo ill use that up first. I also use the acid test kit sultion to dble check with the color change.



What all can you check with one of these meters? I was actually looking on finevinewines today at these and considered getting one for next payday or soon after. What does everyone reccommend? I have never seen one used or even seen one. What is entailed in maintenance of said piece of equipment?


----------



## robie (Oct 14, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> What all can you check with one of these meters? I was actually looking on finevinewines today at these and considered getting one for next payday or soon after. What does everyone reccommend? I have never seen one used or even seen one. What is entailed in maintenance of said piece of equipment?



I bought the PHEP5 from finevinewines. You can certainly check PH of beers, fresh/frozen grapes and wine, that's all I bought it for. If you buy it from George, but the kit and not just the meter. Also, order a bottle of the storage solution, which didn't come with the kit. I didn't order any when I bought the kit.

For maintenance, you need to clean and calibrate it regularly. Wade can tell us how to use the storage solution, as I don't know how to use the storage solution, either.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2010)

You check the PH of the wine and the TA of the wine. These are the two mani factors in a wine beng stable in your cellar for longer periods and for a good fermentation. If your wine has a high Ph then your wine isvery flat and very susceptible to bacteria even with higher S0 PPM. If its got a low ph then your wine will be very acidic making it very hard for your yeast to do its thing and taste harsh. I recommend the ATC (Auto Temp compensation) and one that has replaceable probes as this is the only part that will really go bad on one of these besides batteries. The battery meter on these is a real good option also cause like I said in an above post, bad batteries will throw your #'s off and this Hanna PHEP will tell you when to chaange the batteries and is also waterproof so you dont have to worry about getting it wet as you have to use these inyour must or sample to get then readings and one slip with some others and you mind as well throw it out. There are many grate ones out there and many bad ones. i just bought thios one a little while ago on recommendation of 
George at FineVineWines and he seels much more expensive testing and a few cheaper. As far as maintence goes you just need to clean it after use by soaking quick in a special solution and store it with another solution. Thios Hanna model has a cap in which you can protect the meters probe with the solution stored in it all together.


----------



## robie (Oct 14, 2010)

ffemt128,
I forgot to mention, as you saw from Wade's post, it can be very helpful when measuring total acid of red wines. It eliminates having to try to spot the color change, which is difficult with red wines.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2010)

Robie, you can store the meter in the 4.01 calibrating solution.


----------



## robie (Oct 14, 2010)

Wade must be a faster typist than me!!! Beat me again.

Wade, *after* fermentation and stabilization are completed on a kit wine, do you ever try to adjust TA and PH? Have you ever just checked them at that point for curiosity's sake? I never have, but I have always wondered if they always come out correct, as the kit manufacturers claim.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 15, 2010)

I think I'll have to put this on my wish list. If I don't get it for myself mybe Santa will bring it...

is this the kit you are referring to? Looks like it might be.

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=HI98128A


----------



## BobF (Oct 15, 2010)

How much solution do you end up using over time? Does it make sense to buy the bottles instead of the little packets, or does the solution quality deteriorate to quickly?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2010)

Question, could you or would you use these for picking something like blueberries. I don't know if the sugar fluctuates like it does in grapes but maybe to tell when they are at there peak?


----------



## robie (Oct 15, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I think I'll have to put this on my wish list. If I don't get it for myself mybe Santa will bring it...
> 
> is this the kit you are referring to? Looks like it might be.
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=HI98128A


FFemt128,
That is the one. As I mentioned already, tell Santa to get you a bottle of the storage solution to go along with the kit. For now I'll just use the 4.01 buffer for storage, like Wade mentioned.

Bodf and Runningwolf,
Wade is the guy who already knows this PH meter and who know much more than I about fruit wines. Let's let him answer these questions for all of us.


----------



## pwrose (Oct 15, 2010)

How do you measure TA with this meter, is there a conversion for pH to TA?
Or does it just measure the pH and by having the correct pH your TA is correct?


----------



## robie (Oct 15, 2010)

pwrose said:


> How do you measure TA with this meter, is there a conversion for pH to TA?
> Or does it just measure the pH and by having the correct pH your TA is correct?



This is based on the TA test kit, which finevinewines sales - 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=6856
Add drops of 0.1N NaOH drop by drop (with the included plastic syringe) until the pH meter reads 8.2

Calculate how much NaOH you added and multiply by 1.6

Ex 3.5ml X 1.6 = 5.6 g/l TA

Very simple and very accurate, NO color endpoint detection require.


----------



## pwrose (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess I am going to have to get me one of those, cause I hate trying to figure out the color change, since I primarly do reds.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2010)

As far as using them for fruit, you really dont use the, for telling when to pick fruit, you would use a refractomter to determine the sugar to tell if its ripe. You use the ph meter to adjust it into range once its been picked. For grape picking Im sure they might use this also as the sugars may come into range sooner and they may possibly push the time back some waiting for PH and TA numbers to get into abtter range but this Im not sure of too much.


----------



## Flame145 (Nov 13, 2010)

robie said:


> This is based on the TA test kit, which finevinewines sales -
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=6856
> Add drops of 0.1N NaOH drop by drop (with the included plastic syringe) until the pH meter reads 8.2
> 
> ...




How many ml of wine do you start with ????


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 28, 2010)

I love this time of the year, it's when I go shopping for others and buy for myself. Makes the family mad when I do.

Anyway just got my ph meter. Same as the rest of you the Hanna Phep. Forgot to get the storage solution so I'll have to head back to the store, thought they would have mentioned that when they sold it to me. I did get the calibrating solutions.

Can I store the cal. solutions in a glass jar and how long will it last? Is there an alternative solution I can use for storing?

I think when I get time I'll enlarge the directions, kinda hard for some of us.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 28, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I love this time of the year, it's when I go shopping for others and buy for myself. Makes the family mad when I do.
> 
> Anyway just got my ph meter. Same as the rest of you the Hanna Phep. QUOTE]
> 
> I hear you there. I had mine sitting on the wish list with George and finally my wife said just go ahead and order it. I did get all of the solutions also. Funny thing I was at a wine party last night with numerous wine makers and Kevin and they were all talking about how they all pick out there gifts and it pi**es off the family. Boy was I glad my wife heard that and now she knows I'm not the only one that does that.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2010)

You can store the PH meter in the 4.00 solution Those words are right from hanna themselves.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 28, 2010)

Wade E said:


> You can store the PH meter in the 4.00 solution Those words are right from hanna themselves.



Just a few drops correct?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2010)

Basically, I fill the cap up about 1/4 of the way and just a little tiny bit squirts out when I put the meter in.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 28, 2010)

I didn't know you could just fill that little cap. I assume you just make sure it is stored standing up?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so happy with the ph meter. Finally I know if my wines are in a good range or not. Guess I've always been lucky. Now I know for sure. Thanks to all who posted about theirs in the past.

Calibration was easy. I'll use it again next week but it's resting in some 4.01 solution now. Thanks again. Man I love Christmas.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 25, 2010)

Can the solutions be stored in another container after opened? I receive this from my son as the kit and would hate to have to throw away solution unless it is a use once type of deal. Maybe Steve will invite me over tomorrow an show me how to claibrate and measure evertything...


----------

